# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  دراسة مقارنة بين نظَام المرافعات المصرى والسعودى

## هيثم الفقى

مقــــدمة:
تحتل الدراسات المقارنة أهمية بالغة فى مجمل العلوم الإجتماعية ،وتتعاظم أهميتها فى العلوم القانونية بوجه خاص، ذلك لأنها من ناحية تبرز جوانب اتفاق أو إختلاف, وهذه الجوانب قد تعود لأسباب خاصه تتعلق بالمنظومة القانونية في دولة ما أو تتعلق بمرحلة ما من التطور النظَامي أو التشريعي أو تتعلق باختلاف البنية الإجتماعية من حيث البساطة أو التعقيد، ومن ناحية أخرى تحدد أوجه القصور في تشريع ما خاصة إذا كان ذلك يتعلق بضمانات ترتبط بالعدالة ومقتضياتها.
وتحتاج الدراسات المقارنة إلى أبحاث مستفيضة تغوص في أسباب النص وتطوره وتأصيله النظَامي أو التشريعي، وهو الأمر الذي قد لا يتوافر لهذه الدراسة الموجزة، لأسباب كثيرة ربما أقلها ندرة المصادر التي تناولت نظَام المرافعات السعودي الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي الكريم رقم م/21 وتاريخ 20/5/1421 هـ، غير أن هذه الدراسة رغم ذلك وإن كانت لا تمثل سبقاً إلا أنها تبقى محاولة متواضعة يتعين أن تكملها محاولات دءوبة في نطاق الأبحاث المقارنة بين نظَام المرافعات السعودي وغيره من قوانين المرافعات في الدول الأخرى وعلى الأخص العربية منها. 
ولعل صعوبة البحث لا تكمن فقط في ندرة المصادر، بل تكمن في استهدافه أن يكون مقارناً بين كافة نصوص نظَام المرافعات السعودي وقانون المرافعات المصري، وهي دراسة تصادف مواد قانونية عديدة تصل إلى 1291 مادة في نظَام المرافعات السعودي وقانون المرافعات المصري، ومن ثم فإن مقارنة تفصيلية تخرج عن الهدف من هذا البحث الذي يقتصر على مجرد القواسم العامة المشتركة أو تلك التي بينها اختلاف في مجمل موضوعات المرافعات سواء في النظَام أو في القانون.
مادة المقارنة: 
نظَام المرافعات السعودي : الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي الكريم رقم م /21 وتاريخ 20/5/1421 هـ 
قانون المرافعات المصري : الصادر بالقانون رقم 13 لسنة 1968 م والمعدل بالقوانين 65 لسنة 1977 ، 91 لسنة 1980 ، 6 لسنة 1991 م ، 23 لسنة 1992 م ، 81 لسنة 1996 ، 18 لسنة 1999 
خطة البحث
1- نتناول في هذا البحث الملامح العامة في نظَام المرافعات السعودي وقانون المرافعات المصري .
2- سنعتمد في التقسيم على ذلك التقسيم الوارد في نظَام المرافعات السعودي لتقف المقارنة عند حدود ما إنتهى إليه من مواد وتناول من موضوعات.
3- ونركز في المقارنة على جل الجوانب العملية دون البحث في الأسس الفقهية في النصوص أو أسبابها. 
الباب الأول
أحكام عامة
· الأثر الفوري : 
يستهل نظَام المرافعات مواده بالتأكيد على حقيقة قائمة وهي تطبيق أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية بحسبانها النظَام العام الذي يحكم المملكة العربية السعودية إضافة إلى الأنظمة التي يصدرها ولي الأمر، وهو الأمر الذي لا يتعرض له قانون المرافعات، أولاً : بسبب إختلاف مرجعية النظَام عن القانون ( قانون المرافعات المصري ) الثاني : أن موضع المادة – على افتراض أن لها موضعاً في مصر - يكون نصوص الدستور وليس قانون المرافعات، على اعتبار أنها مادة دستورية، وهو الأمر المنصوص عليه في النظَام الأساسي للحكم ( المادة 7 ) باعتبار أنه النظَام الأسمى في قائمة الأنظمة في المملكة العربية السعودية والتي يتعين أن تراعي كافة الأنظمة الأحكام التى أوردها في نصوصه.
ويكاد يتطابق نظَام المرافعات مع قانون المرافعات المصري في الأثر الفوري للنظَام والقانون فى المادة (2 من النظَام ) (المادة 1 من القانون ) وكذلك الإستثناءات الواردة على هذا الأثر الفوري.
فالنظَام والقانون كلاهما يقر بفورية السريان (الأثر الفوري) على ما لم يكن فصل فيه من الدعاوى، وكذلك الإجراءات التي لم تتم قبل نفاذه. واستثنى النظَام والقانون من السريان الفوري
المواد ( القوانين ) المعدلة للاختصاص 
المواد ( القوانين ) المعدلة للمواعيد
النصوص ( القوانين ) الخاصة بالطعن أو الإعتراض على الأحكام 
· المصلحة في الدعوى:
المصلحة في الدعوى تعني الحاجة إلى الحماية القضائية، ذلك لأن القضاء وهو أحد سلطات الدولة لا يباشر وظيفته في الحماية القضائية إلا إذا كانت هناك حاجة إلى هذه الحماية، وحيث تنتفي الحاجة تنتفي من ثم المصلحة فيها، ذلك أن الفصل في الدعوى يحقق هذه الحماية، ويتعين أن تكون المصلحة ( قانونية ) ( نظَامية ) أي أن يكون موضوعها التمسك بمركز (قانوني ) ( نظَامي ) ، أما إذا كانت تهدف إلى مجرد حماية مصلحة اقتصادية مثل رفع دعوى من عامل يطالب فيها بزيادة أجره بسبب إرتفاع الأسعار، أو كانت تستهدف حماية مجرد مصلحة أدبية، فإنها لا تعد مصلحة كافية للدعوى وهو ماعبّر عنه النظَام ( مصلحة مشروعة ) أو ( قانونية ) وفق تعبير القانون.
وقد اشترط نظَام المرافعات وقانون المرافعات المصري ضرورة وجود (مصلحة) في الدعوى (المرافعات المصري ) (م3) أو في (الطلب أو الدفع) نظَام المرافعات. كما اعترف القانون المصري والنظَام السعودي بالمصلحة المحتملة واعتبارها كافية بشروط خاصة واردة في النظَام والقانون. ونشير إلى أن نظَام المرافعات وهو يتحدث عن المصلحة لم يرد فيه ذكر كلمة الدعوى واكتفى بكلمة (طلب أو دفع) معتبراً ذلك ترادفاً في المعنى و هذا يفهم من سياق المواد الواردة في النظَام، غير أن النظَام تحدث في مواد أخرى لاحقة عن (الطلب) (الدفع) بشكل متميز عن (الدعوى)، أي أنه استعمل (الطلب) مرادفاً للدعوى في موضع وميزه في موضع آخر.
وقانون المرافعات المصري استعمل لفظ (الدعوى) مع استعماله للفظ (طلب) أو (دفع) في موضع واحد من المادة عندما تحدث عن شرط المصلحة وذلك في نص واضح لا لبس فيه.
واعتبر النظَام والقانون (شرط المصلحة) من النظَام العام الذي تملك المحكمة القضاء فيه من تلقاء نفسها دون أن يتوقف ذلك على طلب أو دفع من الخصم، ولم يكن قانون المرافعات المصري يجيز للمحكمة أن تحكم على المدعي في حالة إذا ما تبين انتفاء شرط المصلحة بغرامة غير أنه في التعديل الذي تم بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 96 إقترب القانون المصري في هذه الخصوصية من نظَام المرافعات حين أجاز للمحكمة أن توقع الغرامة. ذلك أنه في نظَام المرافعات يجوز الحكم على المدعي (بنكال).
· دعوى الحسبة :
دعوى الحسبة هي الدعوى التي يرفعها أي مسلم دفاعاً عن حق من حقوق الله تعالى، أو أن تكون مشتملة على حقّين، حق الله تعالى وحق العبد ولكن حق الله تعالى فيها غالب، مثالها دعوى التفريق بين زوجين زواجهما فاسد.
وبمقتضى نص أضيف بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 96 لقانون المرافعات المصري أصبحت دعوى الحسبة في قانون المرافعات المصري غير قائمة وأسندت تلك الدعوى إلى النيابة العامة باعتبارها ممثلة للمجتمع. ونظَام المرافعات السعودي يأخذ في المادة (5) منه بدعوى الحسبة وإن تقيدت بشروط.
(1) أن ترفع تلك الدعوى من ثلاثة من المواطنين.
(2) أن تكون في الدعوى مصلحة عامة.
(3) أن لا يكون في البلد (جهة رسمية ) ومن ثم ضاق الفارق بين نظَام المرافعات السعودي وقانون المرافعات المصري واعتبرت (النيابة العامة) في قانون المرافعات و(أي جهة رسمية) في نظَام المرافعات السعودي هي التي تتولى دعوى الحسبة.
· البطلان: 
البطلان وصف يلحق بالعمل القانوني نتيجة مخالفته لنموذجه النظَامي ،ويؤدي بالتالي إلى انتفاء الآثار النظَامية التي تترتب عليه نظَاماً أو قانوناً، فمثلاً النموذج النظَامي للإعلان يفترض إعلان المعلن إليه بالدعوى، فإذا لم يعلن فإن النموذج النظَامي يكون غير متحقق، ولكن في حالات معينة قد لا يتحقق النموذج النظَامي كعدم إعلان المدعى عليه، ولكن الغاية من الإجراء تتحقق، كحضور المدعى عليه للجلسة بسبب علمه بالدعوى عن أي طريق آخر، هنا تكون الغاية من الإجراء قد تحققت مع أن الإجراء ذاته باطل لعدم التزامه بالنموذج النظَامي، ويحكم ذلك اعتباران.
الأول - ضرورة احترام قواعد النظَام والقانون، واحترامها يقتضي بطلان الإجراء.
الثاني - الخشية من أن تقرير البطلان في تلك الحالة قد يؤدي إلى ضياع الحقوق وتعطيل حمايتها بسبب شكلي رغم تحقق غاية الإجراء.
ولذلك فقد غلب قانون المرافعات المصري ونظَام المرافعات السعودي تحقيق الغاية من الإجراء على الشكل وذلك في المادة (6) من نظَام المرافعات المادة (20) من قانون المرافعات. 
وقد نص في النظَام والقانون على أن يكون الإجراء باطلاً إذا نص على بطلانه إلا أنه رغم ذلك لا يكون الإجراء باطلاً إذا تحققت الغاية من الإجراء.
مثال : ضرورة إعلان صحيفة الدعوى إلى المدعى عليه. فعدم إعلانها يرتب بطلاناً, غير أنه إذا حضر المدعى عليه من تلقاء نفسه لعلمه بالدعوى عن أي طريق آخر فإن المحكمة في تلك الحالة لا تملك القضاء بالبطلان لتحقق الغاية من الإجراء، غير أن قانون المرافعات المصري قطع شوطاً أوسع في تفصيل البطلان وهو الأمر الذي لم يتعرض له نظَام المرافعات وقرر مجموعة من القواعد منها.
1- نسبية البطلان وبالتالي لا يتمسك به إلا من شرع البطلان لمصلحته.
2- إذا كان ذلك الأثر نسبياً في التعامل مع البطلان فإن من شرع لمصلحته يستطيع أن يتنازل عن التمسك به إلا إذا كان ذلك متعلقاً بالنظَام العام.
3- أن الإجراء الباطل جائز تصحيحه ولكنه مقيد بضرورة تمامه في الميعاد المقرر قانوناً.
4- إذا بطل الإجراء ولكن كان هذا الإجراء يتضمن عناصر إجراء آخر صحيح، فإن الإجراء الصحيح يبقى كذلك.
· حضور كاتب:
رتب قانون المرافعات المصري البطلان الكامل إذا لم يحضر مع القاضي كاتب يحرر المحضر ويوقعه, غير أن نظَام المرافعات السعودي أجاز للقاضي إذا تعذر حضور الكاتب تولي الإجراءات وتحرير المحضر، وحضور كاتب ليس فقط مجرد إجراء يهدف إلى مساعدة القاضي؛ ولكنه كذلك إحدى الضمانات الهامة التي يحرص عليها قانون المرافعات.
· التبليغ (إعلان الأوراق) :
إعلان الأوراق القضائية وتبليغها مرحلة من أهم مراحل الخصومة القضائية، وقانون المرافعات المصري أناط بجهة واحدة هي قلم المحضرين مسئولية القيام بالتبليغ والإعلان وهو الأمر الذي يختلف فيه مع نظَام المرافعات السعودي الذي أجاز لـ ( صاحب الدعوى ) أن يقوم بالتبليغ إذا طلب ذلك، ويبدو الفارق واضحاً بين موقف القانون والنظَام، ذلك أن صاحب الدعوى بهذا الجواز قد منح القيام بإجراء، غاية في الأهمية على الرغم من افتقاده الحيادية التي تتوفر إذا قامت بها جهة رسمية. 
الأمر الآخر - أن التقاء المتخاصمين بأوراق تحمل بينهم تقنيناً لخصومة قد يخلق مشاحنات فيما بينهم، إضافة إلى ذلك, وهذا هو الأهم, أن الجهة الرسمية هي التي يجب أن تهيمن على الدعوى بكل إجراءاتها ومراحلها وليس هناك مبرر لمنح حق الإعلان لخصم في الدعوى وتفويت ضمانات متعددة تتعلق بقيام المحضرين أو الموظفين الرسميين للقيام بهذا الإجراء، ومن ثم فإن ضرورة الحيادية وكذلك قطع السبل عن المشاحنات، وجعل هيمنة الجهة الرسمية على الدعوى، كانت هي مبرر قانون المرافعات المصري في إسناد الإعلان لجهة وحيدة هي قلم المحضرين. غير أن نظَام المرافعات السعودي قد قنن قاعدة موجودة ومتعارفاً عليها في التبليغات، وإنحاز في تقريره لهذه القاعدة لتاريخها من ناحية، وسرعة التبليغ من ناحية آخرى، ووازن بين اعتبارات مختلفة مغلباً الأخيرة، ويستطع القاضي وفقاً لنظَام المرافعات أن يحد من آثار هذه القاعدة برفضه التصريح (لصاحب الدعوى ) بالإعلان.
· بيانات الإعلان – وحالاته المختلفة :
يتفق قانون المرافعات المصري ونظَام المرافعات السعودي في البيانات التي تدون في الأوراق التي تسلم للمحضرين (المادة9) قانون المرافعات، المادة (14) نظَام المرافعات.
كما يتفق القانون و النظَام في الجهات التي تسلم إليها صورة الإعلان في حالات خاصة، منها ما يتعلق بالدولة، الأشخاص العامة، والشركات التجارية.
ويبقى فارق فيما بين نظَام المرافعات وقانون المرافعات، فالأخير واجه حالة عدم معرفة المدعي أو الطالب لمحل إقامة المدعى عليه وقد عالجها بأمرين.
الأول : أن هناك حالات يوجب القانون فيها على الخصم أن يعين موطناً مختاراً وهذا الأخير يصح الإعلان عليه.
الثانية : فى حالة ما إذا كان الخصم ملزماً بتعيين موطن مختار فلم يفعل أو كان بيانه ناقصاً أو غير صحيح جاز إعلانه في قلم كتاب المحكمة.
ونظَام المرافعات السعودي أجاز فقط للخصم أن يعين له محلاً مختاراً يتلقي عليه الإخطارات، غير أن النظَام توسع في إمكان إعلان الخصم فبالإضافة إلى محل إقامته، أجاز إعلانه في مكان عمله وفرق بينهما في حالة عدم وجود المعلن إليه. ففي محل إقامته يجوز تسليم الورقة إلى أي تابع للمعلن إليه (ساكن معه يعمل فى خدمته ) أما في مكان عمله، فلم يتعرض النظَام لحالة ما إذا لم يكن المعلن إليه في مكان العمل. ويفهم من سياق النص أنه في تلك الحالة لا يجوز أن تسلم الورقة لغير المعلن إليه.
اختلاف آخر بين نظَام المرافعات السعودي وقانون المرافعات المصري، وهي حالة ما إذا امتنع المعلن إليه أو أي من تابعيه عن الاستلام، فإن الورقة تسلم لجهة الإدارة. 
وفي نظَام المرافعات على المحضر في تلك الحالة إخطار المعلن إليه بخطاب خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة يخطره فيه أن الورقة سلمت لجهة الإدارة. وفي قانون المرافعات المصري بمقتضى تعديل أضيف بالقانون رقم 18 لسنة 1999 أصبح واجباً على المحضر مع الإخطار أن يرفق صورة من الورقة في خطاب الإخطار المادة (11) من القانون.
· المواعيد :
يختلف قانون المرافعات المصري عن نظَام المرافعات في التقويم الذي تحسب على أساسه المواعيد، فبينما يأخذ القانون المصري التقويم الميلادي كأساس، فإن نظَام المرافعات يأخذ تقويم أم القرى الهجري، ولعل سبب ذلك يعود إلى اختلاف مرجعية كل منهما عن الآخر حيث يعتمد نظَام المرافعات السعودي على الشريعة الإسلامية.
على المحضر أن يلتزم بتوقيت معين في الأيام الجائز فيها الإعلان، وبينما يستند نظَام المرافعات المصري على قاعدة واضحة ومحددة وهي من الساعة السابعة صباحاً حتى الساعة الثامنة مساءً، نجد أن نظَام المرافعات السعودي يأخذ شروق الشمس وغروبها كأساس لوقت الإعلان، ويصح الإعلان إذا وقع بينهما.
1- في حالة ما إذا كان المعلن إليه في خارج الدولة فإن نظَام المرافعات يمنح موعد مسافة قدرها 60 يوماً وهو ذات الأمر بالنسبة إلى قانون المرافعات المصري, إلا أنه تبقى مجموعة من الفوارق بين النظَام والقانون ومجملها فيما يلي :
أ- في حالة الإعلان في الخارج فالأوراق في قانون المرافعات المصري تسلم إلى النيابة العامة وفي نظَام المرافعات إلى وزارة الخارجية م 20 من النظَام م 13/9 من قانون المرافعات.
ب- يكون الإعلان منتجاً لآثارة في النظَام والقانون من وقت تسليم الصورة للنيابة العامة (مرافعات مصري ) أو وزارة الخارجية (نظَام المرافعات السعودي). غير أنه في قانون المرافعات المصري يوجد استثناء وهو إذا كان هذا التسليم يبدأ منه ميعاد طعن على حكم فإن الموعد لا يبدأ إلا من تاريخ تسليم الصورة في موطن المعلن إليه في الخارج. وحدد القانون إثباتاً لذلك بتوقيع المعلن إليه بالاستلام أو من تاريخ إمتناعه عن استلام الصورة وذلك لخطورة هذا الموعد الإجرائي. وهو أمر منصوص عليه في نظَام المرافعات وذلك حين تحدث النظَام عن مواعيد الاعتراض على الأحكام فقط.
2- في قانون المرافعات المصري يملك قاضي الأمور الوقتية إنقاص هذا الميعاد تبعاً لسهولة المواصلات وظروف الاستعجال، غير أن ذلك مشروط بضرورة وصول الورقة فعلياً إلى المعلن إليه.
3- في داخل الدولة فإن قانون المرافعات المصري قد حدد كذلك مواعيد مسافة قدرها يوم لكل مسافة قدرها خمسون كيلومتراً وفي مناطق الحدود يكون موعد المسافة خمسة عشر يوماً ومن ثم إذا كان موعد الطعن بالاستئناف أربعين يوماً فإن موعد الاستئناف لمن أعلن في مدينة السلوم 40 يوماً مدة الطعن يزيد عليها خمسة عشر يوماً مواعيد مسافة. وفي نظَام المرافعات السعودي تحدث النظَام عن إعلان خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة ولم يتحدث النظَام عن مواعيد مسافة. 
فإذا كان الإعلان خارج نطاق اختصاص المحكمة ترسل الأوراق المراد تبليغها من رئيس هذه المحكمة أو قاضيها إلى رئيس أو قاضي المحكمة التي يقع التبليغ في نطاق اختصاصها، ولم يتحدث النظَام عن أي موعد يعتبر الإعلان منتجاً لآثاره, هل من تاريخ تسليم الأوراق إلى رئيس المحكمة أو قاضيها أو من تاريخ استلام أو امتناع المعلن إليه عن الاستلام ؟. غير أن نظَام المرافعات عادة في المادة (176) وضع ضمانة لصالح المحكوم عليه وهي أن يبدأ الاعتراض على المحكمة من تاريخ تسليم إعلان الحكم إليه وأخذ توقيعه في دفتر الضبط أو من التاريخ المحدد لتسليمه إذا لم يحضر، وقطع النظَام شوطاً أبعد فيما يتعلق بالحكم الغيابي لاختلاف الاعتبارات بين الحكم الحضوري والغيابي, وقرر أن يبدأ ميعاد الاعتراض بتبليغه إلى الشخص المحكوم عليه أو وكيله وإن كان شكل التبليغ لم يحدد في نص المادة. هل بالاستلام ؟ هل بخطاب ؟ هل برفض الاستلام ؟ وهي صورة التبليغ والمعتبرة كذلك، وفي غير الأحكام تبقى الأوراق القضائية الأخرى في حاجة إلى تحديد متى يبدأ حساب المواعيد بشأنها ؟.
الباب الثاني
الاختصاص
الفصل الأول
الاختصاص الدولي
تتحد المعايير التي على أساسها ينعقد الاختصاص لمحاكم المملكة العربية السعودية ومحاكم جمهورية مصر العربية وفقاً لنظَام المرافعات وقانون المرافعات المصري. فاعتبارات سيادة الدولة على مواطنيها وإقليمها أدت إلى تقارب معياري الجنسية والإقامة، بجانب أنواع من الدعاوى أملت ضرورات مختلفة الأخذ بها.
· معيار الجنسية: 
تختص المحاكم في المملكة العربية السعودية ومصر بجميع الدعاوى التي ترفع على السعودي أو المصري حتى لو لم يكن له محل إقامة باستثناء تلك المتعلقة بعقار يقع خارج المملكة أو في مصر وهذا هو الاستثناء الوحيد في ضابط معيار الجنسية. 
فالنظَام والقانون غلب لاعتبارات عملية موقع العقار على الجنسية المادة (24) من النظَام المادة (28) من قانون المرافعات.
· معيار الإقامة: 
وعلى أساسه تختص محاكم المملكة العربية السعودية ومحاكم جمهورية مصر العربية بجميع الدعاوى التي ترفع على غير السعودي أو المصري طالما كان له موطن – أو محل إقامة- موطن مختار- على اختلاف في وضع ذلك وتفصيله في مواد القانون أو مواد النظَام.
ويستثنى من ذلك إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بعقار وقع في الخارج وذلك لذات الأسباب الواردة في ضابط معيار الجنسية.
· معيار طبيعة الدعوى: 
قد يكون أساس الدعوى نسب صغير في المملكة أو في مصر، أو تكون مسألة من مسائل الأحوال الشخصية أو من مسائل الولاية على النفس أو المال، أو متعلقة بالتزام (تكون المملكة محل نشوئه أو تنفيذه ) أو يكون متعلقاً (بالتزام نشأ أو نفذ أو كان واجباً تنفيذه في مصر ) أو يتعلق الأمر بإفلاس ( أشهر في المملكة – أو أشهر في مصر). 
ومن ثم يكاد يتفق النظَام والقانون في جملة تلك الدعاوى على اختلاف في التفصيل. فعندما يتعلق الأمر بالتزام, يكتفى بالنظَام, بشرط أن يكون هذا الالتزام ( المملكة محل نشوئه أو تنفيذه ) أما قانون المرافعات المصري فيضيف فوق ذلك ( إذا كان الالتزام واجباً تنفيذه في مصر)، وحين يحدد النظَام تلك الدعاوى التي تتفق في التسمية مع الدعاوى الواردة في قانون المرافعات المصري وهي ( معارضة في عقد الزواج (27/أ ) بطلب الطلاق أو فسخ 27/ب بطلب نفقة 27/جـ أو بشأن نسب صغير 27/د أو متعلقة بمسائل الأحوال الشخصية الأخرى 27/هـ ) يضع النظَام شرطاً جوهرياً أن يكون المدعى عليه (مسلماً), في الوقت الذي لا يضع قانون المرافعات هذا الشرط، وكذا تختص محاكم المملكة والمحاكم المصرية بالطلبات العارضة حتى لو كان الطلب العارض لا تختص به محاكم المملكة ومصر على استقلال.
· معيار الرضا بالاختصاص : 
هذا الرضا قد يكون باتفاق بين طرفي الخصومة أو موافقة ضمنية منهما 
أو من أحدهما، فنظَام المرافعات السعودي يشترط ( إذا قبل المتداعيان ولايتها م 28 ) في حين يتوسع قانون المرافعات في هذا المعيار ويعتبر ( قبول الخصم ولايتها صراحةً أو ضمناً) كافياً لينعقد الاختصاص للمحاكم المصرية.
· الإجراءات الوقتية: 
تختص محاكم المملكة ومحاكم مصر ( نظَام المرافعات – قانون المرافعات ) بالإجراءات التحفظية والوقتية التي تنفذ في المملكة أو في مصر حسب الأحوال وحتى لو لم تكن تدخل في اختصاص المحاكم على النحو السابق ذكره، وذلك لاعتبارات تتعلق، إما بسرعة واجبة حيال هذا النوع من الدعاوى، أو بخطورة تتعلق بضرورة أن يتم التحفظ أو الإجراء الوقتي على نحو يقطع الطريق على الفرار من العدالة.
الفصل الثاني
الاختصاص النوعي
· النوعي القيمي : 
يتوزع الاختصاص بين المحاكم إما على أساس (قيمي) أو (نوعي) أو (محلي) وهي الأسس التي يستند عليها نظَام المرافعات وقانون المرافعات المصري، ويبقى فارق بينهما في أن قانون المرافعات خصص لتقدير الدعاوى الفصل الثاني من الباب الأول ( الاختصاص ) في المواد من 36 إلى 41 وحدد فيها القانون القواعد الجامعة والمحددة لتقدير قيمة الدعوى، والأمر مختلف في نظَام المرافعات السعودي الذي يأخذ في توزيع الاختصاص بقيمة الدعوى متفقاً في ذلك مع قانون المرافعات المصري. غير أن طريقة تحديد قيمة الدعوى ليست واردة في نظَام المرافعات ولكن في اللائحة التنفيذية التي أحال إليها النظَام م(31/ب) فوق ذلك فإن النظَام في المادة (31/د) أجاز تعديل قيمة الدعاوى لمجلس القضاء الأعلى بناءً على اقتراح من وزير العدل كما سلف ذكره و الفارق جلي بين معايير تقدير الدعوى ( اللائحة ) و( قيمة الدعوى) التي يملك مجلس القضاء تعديلها. 
ومن ثم فإن نظَام المرافعات قد اختلف مع قانون المرافعات في الأمور التالية : 
أولاً : اعتبر قيمة الدعوى من نوعها.
ثانياً : لم يحدد نظَام المرافعات المعايير التي على أساسها يتم تقدير الدعوى وإنما ترك ذلك للاّئحة التنفيذية للنظَام. 
ثالثاً : أجاز نظَام المرافعات لمجلس القضاء الأعلى بناءً على اقتراح من وزير العدل تعديل النصاب الذي يدخل في اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية. ففي ظل النظَام الحالي ووفقاً للفقرة ب تختص المحاكم الجزئية بـ ،) الدعاوى التي لا تزيد قيمتها على عشرة آلاف ريال (، أي أنه إذا كانت هناك دعوى بمقتضاها يطالب (أ) بمبلغ عشرة آلاف ريال بموجب سند دين فإن الاختصاص في تلك الحالة ينعقد للمحكمة الجزئية. أما إذا زاد المبلغ على ذلك يكون من اختصاص المحكمة العامة، وقد يرى وزير العدل في مرحلة من المراحل أن هذا المبلغ يؤدي من ناحية إلى تراكم القضايا في المحكمة العامة وأنه لم يعد مساوياً للقيمة الحقيقية له وقت إصدار النظَام فإن له أن يقترح على مجلس القضاء الأعلى رفع القيمة مثلاً إلى خمسة عشر ألف ريال، وجعل تحديد معايير تقدير الدعوى للائحة التنفيذية وكذا تعديل مبلغ قيمة الدعوى التي تدخل في اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية بقرار يصدر من مجلس القضاء الأعلى بناءً على اقتراح من وزير العدل محققاً لمرونة قد لا تتوافر إذا ترك ذلك للنظَام، ذلك أن إصدار اللائحة أو القرار أيسر في الصدور أو التعديل، فيما يجعل النظَام مواكباً بما تكمله (اللائحة) لطبيعة وحالة الأوضاع الاقتصادية، ليس أدل على ذلك من أن المشرع المصري تدخل بمقتضى القانون رقم 18 لسنة 1999 في المادتين 42 ،43 معدلاً النصاب القيمي ، رغم أن ذلك كان مطلباً أملته ضرورات اقتصادية كثيرة مما جعل مواد النصاب القيمي المحددة غير ملائمة للواقع, وتأخر التعديل مدة طويلة تصل إلى سنوات لأن ذلك يرتبط بتعديل تشريعي وهو أمر معقد يمر بمراحل متعددة.
· النوعي من الدعاوى : 
بموجب المادة 31 من نظَام المرافعات حدد النظَام عدداً من الدعاوى وجعل الاختصاص بشأنها منعقداً للمحكمة الجزئية وهو ذات الأمر الذي يسير عليه قانون المرافعات المصري في المادة 43 على اختلاف في الدعاوى بين النظَام والقانون. وقد جعل النظَام والقانون الدعاوى غير الواردة في اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية للمحاكم العامة ( النظَام) المحكمة الابتدائية (القانون) وقد أورد النظَام في المادة 32 منه عدداً من الدعاوى التي تدخل في اختصاص المحكمة العامة بالنظر إلى نوعيتها فجعل المحاكم العامة تختص نوعياً بالدعاوى العينية المتعلقة بالعقار حتى ولو كانت قيمة العقار أقل أو تساوي عشرة آلاف ريال, وكذا دعاوى فرض النفقة حتى لو كان المطالب به نفقة تدخل في حدود نصاب المحكمة الجزئية, إضافة إلى عدد آخر من الدعاوى عددته المادة. يأتي ذلك تقديراً من المنظم, أن طبيعة الدعوى معينة، من الأهمية بصرف النظر عن قيمتها بحيث يكون الفصل فيها لمحكمة أعلى درجة من المحكمة الجزئية.
الفصل الثالث
الاختصاص المحلي
قواعد الاختصاص النوعي تكفي لتحديد أي درجة أو طبقة من طبقات المحاكم المختصة بالدعوى، وهذا غير كاف لتحديد محكمة بعينها لينعقد لها الاختصاص.
فإذا كان (أ) يطالب (ب) بتسعة أو عشرة آلاف ريال فإن المحكمة الجزئية هي المختصة. هنا يقف دور قواعد الاختصاص النوعي، ولكن أي محكمة جزئية هل هي بالرياض، بجدة، بأي مكان في المملكة، ولتحديد المحكمة على نحو محدد يلزم إعمال قواعد الاختصاص المحلي.
· قاعدة الاختصاص المحلي: 
ونظَام المرافعات السعودي وقانون المرافعات المصري م (34) و(49) تضع قاعدة عامة (محل إقامة المدعى عليه – نظَام المرافعات ) ( موطن المدعى عليه – قانون المرافعات، ويجعل الاختصاص منعقداً للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن أو محل إقامة المدعى عليه.
وإعمال هذه القاعدة تجد ما يبررها إذ أن المدعي هو الذي يبادر بالهجوم برفع الدعوى ويعد عدته لذلك ويحدد التوقيت, ومن ثم فإنه لتحقيق التوازن الذي يختل إذا أصبح كذلك, من حق المدعي أن يستدعي المدعى عليه إلى محل إقامته، فإن على المدعي أن يقاضي المدعى عليه في محل إقامته أو في موطنه، يدعم تلك القاعدة أن الأصل براءة الذمة، ومن ثم فإن المدعى عليه الذي عليه أن يثبت عكس الظاهر, يجب أن يذهب إلى محكمة محل إقامته أو موطنه، وهذا هو أساس اختصاص محكمة موطن أو محل إقامة المدعى عليه وفقاً لنظَام المرافعات وقانوني المرافعات، ولكن : ماذا لو أن المدعى عليه أكثر من شخص ولكل منهم محل إقامة أو موطن مختلف عن الآخر, لأي محكمة يكون الاختصاص؟ قانون المرافعات المصري يجعل الاختصاص في تلك الحالة للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها محل إقامة أحد المدعى عليهم، ويختلف نظَام المرافعات ويقرر في ذلك قاعدة أقرب إلى العدالة والمساواة والتوازن بين الخصوم فيقرر أن المحكمة المختصة هي تلك المحكمة التي يقع محل إقامة أكثرية المدعى عليهم، ولا يكون المدعي في حالة خيار – مثل قانون المرافعات المصري – إلا إذا تساوى المدعى عليهم وليس المقصود هنا التساوي العددي فقط, بل المكاني أيضاً، فإذا كان المدعي (أ) يقاضى (ب ،جـ،د) وكان موطن ب الرياض، ج جدة ،د المدينة المنورة كان المدعي بالخيار بين أن يرفع دعواه إما في الرياض أو جدة أو المدينة المنورة, أما إذا كان كل من ب ، ج موطنهما الرياض و د موطنه جدة فإن أ يجب عليه أن يرفع الدعوى بالرياض.
ويذهب فقهاء القانون إلى أن تعدد المدعى عليهم يجب أن يكون تعدداً حقيقياً لا صورياً، بمعنى أن يكون المدعى عليهم خصوماً حقيقيين، فإذا أقام أ دعوى ضد ب شركة، ج فرع للشركة ب فإن ذلك لا يعد تعدداً حقيقيا إذ أن ب، ج شخص معنوي واحد، كذلك إذا أقام أ دعوى ضد ب يطالبه بأداء مبلغ واختصم كذلك ج ليصدر الحكم في مواجهته, فإن ج ليس خصماً حقيقياً يتيح للمدعي أن يختار محكمة محل إقامته، كذلك إذا أقام (أ) دعوى ضد ب يطالبه بمبلغ مالي واختصم ج في الدعوى ليقدم الأخير مستنداً، فإن ج ليس خصماً حقيقياً في الدعوى يتيح للمدعي أن يختار المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها محل إقامته. يضيف كذلك فقهاء القانون شرطاً أن يكون هذا التعدد في صحيفة واحدة وأن يتم اختصام المدعى عليهم بصفة أصلية، فإذا رفعت دعوى على شخص وبصفه احتياطية على الآخر لكي يحكم عليه إذا لم يحكم على المدعى عليه الأول، فإننا أمام تعدد غير حقيقي، وقد يكون التعدد صورياً. فقد يلجأ شخص لكي لا يذهب إلى محكمة المدعى عليه البعيدة عنه والتي قد تكلفه مشقة الانتقال إلى اختصام شخص آخر لأي سبب يراه ويدخله في صحيفة الدعوى رافعاً الدعوى في تلك الحالة أمام المحكمة التي يقع فيها محل إقامة المدعي عليه الصوري – أي المدعي التي تكون الطلبات في مواجهته صورية. هنا لا يعتبرالتعدد تعدداً حقيقياً.
· الاستثناء الوارد على القاعدة :
ترد على قاعدة اختصاص محكمة محل إقامة المدعى عليه استثناءات في نظَام المرافعات وهي استثناءات تستند إلى مبررات. فقد يكون المدعي في مركز الضعيف والمحتاج كالمدعي بالنفقة. وفي تلك الحالة فإن له ( المدعي بالنفقة ) أن يختار، إما المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها محل إقامته أو محل إقامة المدعى عليه، ومن ثم تجد قاعدة ( محل إقامه المدعى عليه ) استثناءات ترد عليها منها :
1- تقام الدعاوى المتعلقة بالشركات أو الجمعيات القائمة أو التي في دور التصفية أو المؤسسات الخاصة، في المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها مركز إدارتها وفي المسائل المتعلقة بفرع من فروع الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة ترفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاص فرع الشركة أو الجمعية أو المؤسسة. وعلة تقرير ذلك خروجاً على القاعدة العامة (محكمة محل إقامة المدعى عليه ) هي تلك الصلة بين نشاط الشركة أو المؤسسة أو الجمعية وهذه الدعاوى مما قد تقوم الحاجة إلى التحري عن دفاتر وأوراق ومستندات, ومن ثم تكون المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها مركز إدارة الشركة أو الفرع حسب الأحوال هي الأقدر من غيرها على القيام بذلك بالنظر إلى قربها المكاني. وإعمال هذا الاستثناء يتعين له توافر عدد من الشروط :
أ- أن تبقى الشخصية المعنوية قائمة وحتى لو كانت هناك تصفية . فكما هو معلوم تبقى الشخصية المعنوية قائمة لتحقيق الغرض من التصفية، فإذا لم تكن هناك شخصية معنوية سواء كانت قد انقضت لأي سبب من الأسباب فإن الشرط يكون غير متوافر.
ب- أن يكون هناك مركز للإدارة فهناك شركات لا مركز إدارة لها مثل شركات المحاصة يسري ذات الأمر على المؤسسة والجمعية .
ج- أن تكون من الدعاوى المنصوص عليها في المادة 36 وفق التفصيل الوارد فيها. 
وهي الدعاوى التي ترفع من أو على الشركة أو المؤسسة أو الجمعية من أحد الشركاء – أحد الأعضاء – من شريك أو عضو على آخر، وبالتالي إذا أقيمت الدعوى من الغير أو منها على الغير فإن هذا الشرط يكون غير متحقق.
2- الدعاوى التي تقام على أجهزة الإدارة الحكومية فإن المحكمة المختصة محلياً هي المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها المقر الرئيسي لها، ويجوز رفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة التي يقع في نطاق اختصاصها فرع الجهاز الحكومي في المسائل المتعلقة بهذا الفرع. ويجد هذا الاستثناء مبرره في الرغبة في التيسير على القائمين على تمثيل الأجهزة الحكومية وتوفير الوقت والنفقات والجهد بتركيز عملهم في نطاق مركز الأجهزة الحكومية الرئيسي.
3- دعاوى النفقات وهو أمر سبق ذكره.
· فوارق جوهرية بين نظَام المرافعات وقانون المرافعات يتمثل جلّ هذه الفوارق فيما يلي :
أولاً :- أن قانون المرافعات قد وسع خروجاً على القاعدة ( محل إقامة المدعى عليه) ومن ذلك.
1- الدعاوى العينية العقارية ودعاوى الحيازة يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع فى دائرتها العقار أو أحد أجزائه. وبالنسبة للدعاوى الشخصية العقارية يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها العقار أو موطن المدعى عليه.
ذلك أن المحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها العقار تكون أقدر للفصل في الدعوى العقارية، خاصة إذا تعلق الفصل - وهو غالباً - بمستندات أو معاينة أو انتقال أو خبرة أو غير ذلك.
2- في الدعاوى التي ترفع على ( الحكومة ) – قانون المرافعات في مقابل الدعاوى التي ترفع على ( الأجهزة الحكومية ) – نظَام المرافعات خرج على القاعدة العامة ( موطن المدعى عليه) بالنسبة للدعاوى الجزئية فقط دون الدعاوى الابتدائية وبالتالي فإن تلك القاعدة لا تنطبق في قانون المرافعات المصري على الدعاوى الابتدائية, أما نظَام المرافعات السعودي فلم يفرق بين دعاوى جزئية أو عامة ترفع على الأجهزة الحكومية، وعلى ذلك في قانون المرافعات المصري تقع في عاصمة الإقليم بطبيعة الأمر.
3- دعاوى التركات يكون الاختصاص فيها وفقاً لقانون المرافعات المصري للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها آخر موطن للمتوفى بحسبان أن تلك المحكمة أقدر من غيرها على اعتبار أنها أقرب لأعيان التركة.
4- الدعاوى التجارية يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة المدعى عليه أو المحكمة التي تم الاتفاق ونفذ كله أو بعضه في دائرتها, أو للمحكمة التي يجب تنفيذ الاتفاق في دائرتها.
5- في المنازعات المتعلقة بالتوريدات و المقاولات وأجرة المساكن وأجور العمال والصناع والأجراء يكون الاختصاص لمحكمة موطن المدعى عليه أو للمحكمة التي تم الاتفاق أو نفذ فى دائرتها, متى كان فيها موطن المدعى عليه.
6- المنازعات المتعلقة بطلب قيمة التأمين يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المستفيد أو مكان المال المؤمن عليه.
7- إذا لم يكنْ للمدعي موطن ولا محل إقامة في الجمهورية, ولم يتيسر تعيين المحكمة المختصة وفق قواعد الاختصاص المحلي, يكون الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقع في دائرتها موطن المدعي أو محل إقامته, فإن لم يكن له موطن ولا محل إقامة, كان الاختصاص لمحكمة القاهرة.
ثانياً :- الاتفاق بين الخصوم على تحديد الاختصاص لمحكمة معينة.
الاختصاص المحلي وفقاً لقواعد قانون المرافعات ليس من النظَام العام وبالتالى يمكن الاتفاق على اختصاص محكمة (معينة) (محلياً) لنظر نزاع ما غير أن الأطراف يكونون في تلك الحالة بالخيار بين المحكمة المتفق عليها ومحكمة موطن المدعى عليه, شرط ألا يكون تخويل الاختصاص لمحكمة مقرراً أصلاً على خلاف القاعدة العامة وهي ( موطن المدعى عليه). 
الباب الثالث
رفع الدعوى وقيدها
المطالبة القضائية هي التي تبدأ بها الخصومة، وهي تقتضي إجراءين الأول : رفع الدعوى، الثاني : اتصالها بالخصم الآخر عن طريق إعلانه. 
ذلك أن القاضي لا يعمل من تلقاء نفسه، وإنما نشاطه مطلوب وليس نشاطاً تلقائياً، تقريراً لمبدأ حياد القاضي الذي لا يستقيم إذا سمح له أن يعمل من تلقاء نفسه ومبدأ سلطان الإرادة. ذلك أن صاحب الحق هو وحده المخول بالمطالبة بحقه، ومن ثم تتوقف حماية الحق على مطالبة صاحبه به. 
· بيانات الدعوى: 
المادة (39) من نظَام المرافعات حددت البيانات التي يجب أن تشتمل عليها صحيفة الدعوى ومن ثم فإن إغفال أحد تلك البيانات يؤدي إلى بطلان الإجراء، إلا إذا أثبت صاحب المصلحة تحقق الغاية من الإجراء المادة (6 من النظَام) والبيانات التي حددها النظَام في صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى هي :
(أ) الاسم الكامل للمدعي، ومهنته أو وظيفته، ومحل إقامته، وسجله المدني، والاسم الكامل لمن يمثله، ومهنته أو وظيفته, ومحل إقامته إن وجد.
(ب) الاسم الكامل للمدعى عليه، مهنته أو وظيفته ومحل إقامته فإن لم يكن له محل إقامة معلوم فآخر محل إقامة كان فيه. 
(ج) تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة. 
(د) المحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى.
(هـ) محل إقامة مختار للمدعي في البلد التي بها مقر المحكمة إن لم يكن له محل إقامة فيها.
(و) موضوع الدعوى، وما يطلبه المدعي، وأسانيده.
وتتطابق البيانات التي أوردها قانون المرافعات المصري في المادة 63 مع تلك التي يتطلبها أو نص عليها نظَام المرافعات م 39 غير أن هناك فارقاً جوهرياً ليس مستمداً من نصوص قانون المرافعات، ولكن مستمد من نصوص قانون المحاماة 17 لسنة 83 وهي وجوب أن يوقع صحيفة الدعوى محام وهو شرط غير موجود, لا في نظَام المرافعات السعودي أو أي نظَام آخر يتصل بذات الموضوع، ذلك أن توقيع الصحيفة من محام، أمر تقتضيه طبيعة المطالبة باعتبارها نشاطاً قانونياً أو إجراءً قانونياً، وهو أمر ليس في استطاعة الشخص العادي أن يقف على دقائقه وتفاصيله، ومن ثم فإن توقيع المحامي على الصحيفة ليس شرطا لتحقيق مصلحة خاصه للمحامي - وإن كان هذا قائما - ولكن فوق ذلك تحقيقاً لمصلحة رافع الدعوى الذي يجد من اطلاع محام على الموضوع ثم صياغة الصحيفة وشرح الطلبات وتأسيسها النظَامي ما يحقق مصلحته، بل يحقق مصلحة العدالة. فقد يكون الطلب واضحاً ولكنه يفتقد إلى الأسانيد النظَامية, وبالتالي يكون واضحاً أن الدعوى لن تقبل أو يحكم فيها لغير صالح المدعي. هنا يستطيع المدعي أن يعيد تقويم موقفه وقد ينتهي – وهو الغالب – إلى عدم رفع الدعوى. الأمر الآخر: أن توقيع محام على الصحيفة فيه ما يساعد هيئة المحكمة على الفصل في الدعوى، ذلك أنها تتصدى لدعوى واضحة فيها الطلبات، مؤصلة فيها الأسباب، مرتبطة ارتباطاً بالمضمون وغاياته، وبالتالي تستطيع هيئة المحكمة أن تقف من الوهلة الأولى على مجمل الإشكاليات المطروحة أمامها، مما يساعدها على الفصل في الدعوى وتتعاظم تلك الأهمية مع تطور الدعوى من حيث الدفوع أو الإدخال أوالتدخل وغير ذلك.
الفارق الثاني بين قانون المرافعات ونظَام المرافعات، أن قانون المرافعات وفي خصوص رفع الدعوى ومن نصه ( ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة بناءً على طلب المدعي بصحيفة تودع قلم كتاب المحكمة مالم ينص القانون على غير ذلك .... ) .
وفي نص م 39 من النظَام ( ترفع الدعوى إلى المحكمة من المدعي بصحيفة تودع لدى المحكمة من أصل وصور بعدد المدعى عليهم.
ويتبدى الفارق فيما يلي :
1- أن قانون المرافعات المصري أقر حالات رفع الدعوى بغير صحيفة تودع قلم الكتاب عندما نص ( ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك )، مثال ذلك: الإشكال الذي يقيمه المنفذ ضده بإبدائه شفاهه للمحضر, وهذا الإشكال هو في حقيقته دعوى, ونظَام المرافعات وفقاً لما جاء في نص م 39 ، لا يعرف الدعوى إلا عن طريق صحيفة تودع لدى المحكمة.
2- الفارق الآخر يتعلق بالصياغة وذلك حينما نص النظَام على (.... من المدعي ... ) ويبدو الفارق هنا بين نص قانون المرافعات ( بناءً على طلب المدعي ) ونص النظَام ( من المدعي ) ذلك أن النظَام وفي ذات المادة أقر بإمكانية رفع الدعوى من ممثل المدعي وهو أمر لا يستقيم وصياغة ( من المدعي ).
3- كذلك فقد حدد النظَام العدد المطلوب من الصحيفة وهو ( أصل وصور بعدد المدعي عليهم ) ووفقاً للنظَام ليست هناك صورة تودع في المحكمة ذاتها بخلاف عدد الصور للمدعى عليهم، أما قانون المرافعات فيلزم الخصم بإيداع صورتين لقلم الكتاب فضلاً عن الصور الأخرى. 
· ميعاد الحضور :
وهي الفترة الزمنية التي يتعين أن تنقضي بين إعلان صحيفة الدعوى للمدعى عليه والتاريخ المحدد للجلسة. وعلة موعد الحضور هي منح مهلة للمدعى عليه للاستعداد أو للدفاع قبل الحضور أمام القضاء.
وقد فرق نظَام المرافعات وكذلك قانون المرافعات بين موعد الحضور أمام المحكمة العامة ( الابتدائية ( هي في الحقيقة ليست محكمة ابتدائية, بل هي محكمة - كما ذكرت - لها اختصاص معين, والنظَام القضائي السعودي لا يأخذ بتعدد درجات التقاضي ) والمحكمة الجزئية، وذلك تقديراً لأهمية الدعوى واعتبر كونها أمام العامة في حاجة إلى فترة أطول من الدعوى أمام المحكمة الجزئية.
الموعد أمام المحكمة العامة ثمانية أيام على الأقل 
الموعد أمام المحكمة الجزئية ثلاثة أيام 
ويجوز نقص الميعاد بشروط هي 
1- وجود حالة ضرورة تبرر ذلك, وهو أمر يخضع تقديره للقاضي أو رئيس المحكمة حسب الأحوال.
2- إذن القاضي أو رئيس المحكمة بإنقاص الميعاد.
3- أن يكون التبليغ بالموعد الجديد للخصم نفسه, فإذا أعلن بالموعد الجديد مع أحد تابعيه أو من يسكن معه لا يصلح.
4- أن يودع الخصم لدى المحكمة مذكرة شارحة قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى بثلاثة أيام على الأقل أمام المحاكم العامة، أما قانون المرافعات المصري فإنه يحدد المواعيد التالية :
المحكمة الابتدائية خمسة عشر يوماً 
محكمة الاستئناف خمسة عشر يوماً
المحكمة الجزئية ثمانية أيام 
الدعاوى المستعجلة 24 ساعة 
ويجوز إنقاص هذه المواعيد بإذن من قاضي الأمور الوقتيه وتعلن صورته للخصم مع صحيفة الدعوى.
· قيد الصحيفة :
يجب قيد صحيفة الدعوى بالمحكمة و -الكاتب المختص – هو الذي يتلقى الصحيفة وصورها ويثبت موعد الجلسة, وعليه في اليوم التالي على الأكثر أن يسلم أصل الصحيفة وصورها إلى المحضر أو المدعي – حسب الأحوال – لتبليغها ورد الأصل إلى المحكمة.
ويختلف ذلك مع ما ورد في قانون المرافعات المصري فى المادة 65 منه في عدة أوجه منها.
1- أن يقدم المدعي مع صحيفة الدعوى ما يدل على سداد الرسوم وهو شرط غير موجود في نظَام المرافعات وعدم وجوده يأتي اتساقاً مع مجانية اللجوء للقضاء في النظَام القضائي السعودي.
2- أن يقدم المدعي – فضلاً عن الصور الأخرى – صورتين لقلم كتاب المملكة.
3- أن يقدم كذلك أصول المستندات أو صوراً منها تحت مسئولية المدعي.
4- مذكرة شارحة للدعوى أو إقراراً باشتمال صحيفة الدعوى على شرح كامل لها.
5- يملك قلم الكتاب إذا لم تتوافر تلك الشروط رفض قيد الدعوى ولأن ذلك قيد على حق التقاضي، فإن رفض قلم الكتاب محاط بضوابط منها، أنه في حالة رفض القيد, عليه أن يعرض الأمر على قاضي الأمور الوقتية ليفصل فيه فوراً.
6- على قلم الكتاب – بخلاف إعلان صحيفة الدعوى – أن يرسل خلال ثلاثة أيام كتاباً موصي عليه بعلم الوصول، مرفقاً به صورة من صحيفة الدعوى والمذكرة – إن وجدت – يخطره بقيد الدعوى واسم المدعي وطلباته, والجلسة المحددة لنظرها، ويدعوه للاطلاع على ملف الدعوى وتقديم مستنداته.
· قواعد خاصة :
قرر نظَام المرافعات قاعدتين خاصتين فيما يتعلق بالحضور :
الأولى : إذا حضر المدعي والمدعى عليه أمام المحكمة من تلقاء نفسيهما – ولو كانت الدعوى خارج الاختصاص المكاني - وطلبا سماع خصومتيهما فتسمع المحكمة الدعوى في الحال إن أمكن، و إلا حددت لهما جلسة أخرى. 
ومن ثم فإن هذه القاعدة تبرز أن الاختصاص المحلي – شأن قانون المرافعات المصري – ليس من النظَام العام بشروط تلك القاعدة.
الثانية :-إذا عينت المحكمة جلسة لشخصين متداعيين ثم حضرا في غير الوقت المعلن وطلبا النظر في خصومتيهما فعليها أن تجيب هذا الطلب إن أمكن.
قانون المرافعات المصري وحالات واردة في نظَام المرافعات:
يورد قانون المرافعات المصري حالات لم ينص عليها نظَام المرافعات وذلك في باب رفع الدعوى وقيدها ومنها.
1- أن قانون المرافعات في الدعاوى الجزئية ألزم الخصوم بالحضور أمام مجلس صلح يتولى التوفيق بين الخصوم, وذلك فيما عدا الدعاوى التي لا يجوز الصلح فيها والدعاوى المستعجلة ومنازعات التنفيذ والطلبات الخاصة بأوامر الأداء.
2- إذا لم يتم إعلان الدعوى خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة إلى قلم الكتاب, جاز للمدعى عليه أن يطلب اعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن.
3- ألزم قانون المرافعات قلم المحضرين بأن يعلن الصحيفة خلال ثلاثين يوماً على الأكثر من تاريخ تسليمها لقلم الكتاب، إلا إذا كان قد تحدد جلسة تقع في أثناء هذا المعياد, فأوجب أن يتم الإعلان قبل تلك الجلسة.

----------

